# EF 50mm f/1.8 STM Update, Or Lack Thereof



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 27, 2015)

```
<p>We’re still waiting on the official announcement for the upcoming Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM. We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/04/ef-50mm-f1-8-stm-mentioned-again/" target="_blank">reported earlier this month</a> that would should see the announcement sometime in April, and April is nearing a close. We’ve always found that lens announcements are a moving target and nailing them down is quite difficult.</p>
<p>We haven’t heard any more information about the EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS replacement <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/02/new-50mm-70-300-coming-soon-cr2/" target="_blank">we reported about back in February</a>.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
```


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 27, 2015)

My excitement for the 50 STM has waned, but I hope the new 70-300 has good IQ like 55-250 IS STM. I'd exchange my 70-200 F4L IS for it if that's the case .
200mm is a bit short for my needs now that I've finally jumped to full frame.


----------



## sulla (Apr 27, 2015)

> I'd exchange my 70-200 F4L IS for it


You must be joking...


----------



## LonelyBoy (Apr 27, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>More to come…</p>



When????? That's the whole point!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We’re still waiting on the official announcement for the upcoming Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM. We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/04/ef-50mm-f1-8-stm-mentioned-again/" target="_blank">reported earlier this month</a> that would should see the announcement sometime in April, and April is nearing a close. We’ve always found that lens announcements are a moving target and nailing them down is quite difficult.</p>
> <p>We haven’t heard any more information about the EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS replacement <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/02/new-50mm-70-300-coming-soon-cr2/" target="_blank">we reported about back in February</a>.</p>
> <p>More to come…</p>


I hope Canon makes a good nifty-fifty at low price in line with the latest cheap primes (e.g. EF 40mm and EF-S 24mm) because I don't want to spend a fortune in a 50mm lens because I don't use that FL often but it'd be good to have it.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 28, 2015)

Wait a minute: just 4 answers in the thread concerning the heir of Canon's best-selling lens (excluding kit) and >30 answers about the 1200mm @ 180.000 $?    
Maybe I have to move to a less aristocratic forum. :-[ :-[ :-[ 

Back to topic: if I was tired of waiting for a 50mm (presumably without IS) F/1.8, would it be a good idea to buy an (used) 50mm F/1.4 which is considered good from F/2.0 on? What do Canonrumors' popular masses think?


----------



## Stuart (Apr 28, 2015)

I had the old mk2 50mm and loved it as a first fixed lens, sold it to get an EF 40mm as I was on an APS-c body and wanted a cheap good fixed lens with better focus. 
If the new 50mm f1.8 is good and cheap, i'd certainly get it as a 2nd fixed lens, though having 40mm ( I'm now on FF) might mean that it covers similar ground to an existing lens.
There is still some magic about the magic 50mm lens though - what ever sensor you are using.

Perhaps they are waiting to release a new 1.4 or 1.2 to get lots of sales there first with a modern design.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 28, 2015)

JohanCruyff said:


> Wait a minute: just 4 answers in the thread concerning the heir of Canon's best-selling lens (excluding kit) and >30 answers about the 1200mm @ 180.000 $?
> Maybe I have to move to a less aristocratic forum. :-[ :-[ :-[
> 
> Back to topic: if I was tired of waiting for a 50mm (presumably without IS) F/1.8, would it be a good idea to buy an (used) 50mm F/1.4 which is considered good from F/2.0 on? What do Canonrumors' popular masses think?


I think that lenses like the Canon 1200mm are like the famous top models ... We talk about them they, and have desires, but we know that are out of our reach.

Speaking of lenses, I had Canon 50mm F1.4 USM, and it was a good lens to be used in F2 or narrower. I waited many years for a Canon 50mm decently sharp when wide open. I gave up waiting and replace my Canon 50mm for Sigma Art, which I love. The Sigma Art is not as sexy as the Zeiss Otus, but Sigma was within my reach.

Desires ...


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 28, 2015)

JohanCruyff said:


> Wait a minute: just 4 answers in the thread concerning the heir of Canon's best-selling lens (excluding kit) and >30 answers about the 1200mm @ 180.000 $?
> Maybe I have to move to a less aristocratic forum. :-[ :-[ :-[
> 
> Back to topic: if I was tired of waiting for a 50mm (presumably without IS) F/1.8, would it be a good idea to buy an (used) 50mm F/1.4 which is considered good from F/2.0 on? What do Canonrumors' popular masses think?



Not many responses to this thread, but there have been many threads on 50mm updates ever since the 24 and 28mm f/2.8 IS and 35 f/2 IS came out. Most of us are "threaded" out. On the other hand, how often is there a 1200 f/5.6 lens for sale?


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 28, 2015)

JohanCruyff said:


> Wait a minute: just 4 answers in the thread concerning the heir of Canon's best-selling lens (excluding kit) and >30 answers about the 1200mm @ 180.000 $?
> Maybe I have to move to a less aristocratic forum. :-[ :-[ :-[
> 
> Back to topic: if I was tired of waiting for a 50mm (presumably without IS) F/1.8, would it be a good idea to buy an (used) 50mm F/1.4 which is considered good from F/2.0 on? What do Canonrumors' popular masses think?



I have the 28f1.8 and 100f2.0 and a kit 18-55 I want a decent 50.. something with good build quality as much as reasonable optics and reasonable AF. for what I do, the 28 and 100 fit the bill, but the 50f1.4 really scares me having seen the teardowns on youtube. If I do give up waiting and buy the 1.4 I wouldn't touch a second hand one as the single biggest reason for avoiding the 1.4 is build quality. If you buy a second hand one you don't know if the main tube inside is slightly out of shape and that's what appears to kill the AF.

So I'd buy a grey import with a long warranty.

For the record I got my 28 second hand but in very good condition on ebay as that lens doesn't have build quality issues.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Apr 28, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Desires ...



I'm unsure whether you fancy the model, or the lens used to photograph the model.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 28, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Or Lack Thereof



Yay, that's the spirit - don't let you get discouraged by the lack of Canon rumor material, in the absence of any news beyond official product announcements we can start 2nd level wondering about why rumors don't come true . 35L2 anyone? Unicorns?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 28, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Desires ...
> ...


Hmmm, let me think ...

I think US $ 180,000 is not enough to have the top model.


----------



## Crosswind (Apr 28, 2015)

I know that's just a rumor, but we are talking about Canon's 50s and sooner or later they will update 'em all. Almost everything is getting revamped except their 50s which seems a bit odd to me. If you ask me; I'd be pretty bewildered if they don't bring out at least one updated 50 until late 2015. 

My money is waiting


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Ultimately, I think they will make a 50/1.8 STM and eventually an updated 50/1.4 IS. That would distinguish them quite a bit and allow them to charge $579 for the 50/1.4 (like the 35/24/28) which they'd like. And the STM will be probably between $180-220.


----------



## exquisitor (Apr 30, 2015)

rfdesigner said:


> JohanCruyff said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute: just 4 answers in the thread concerning the heir of Canon's best-selling lens (excluding kit) and >30 answers about the 1200mm @ 180.000 $?
> ...


I've got my 50 f/1.4 used and it works fine. Important thing to know is, if the lens hood is always attached, then there shouldn't be any problem with the internal barrel. The hood protects the internal barrel from any physical stress.
Of course it is always a bad or good luck, but if you have concerns, buy new one. The lens is really nice, I don't hesitate to use it wide open on my 5D and like the result very much. I don't think the replacement for 50 f/1.4 will come in the near future, that's why I wouldn't wait for it. The new 50 f/1.8 STM would be also a good option though, if it fits your need.


----------



## Crosswind (Apr 30, 2015)

exquisitor said:


> The new 50 f/1.8 STM would be also a good option ... *snip*



Sounds like a sure thing... I gave up waiting and bought something completely different; can't wait for my new _Canon EF 8-15mm f/4 fisheye zoom_ from amazon. Always wanted something super excentric (as I am ). Still waiting for a decent modernized 50 from Canon... hope for a official announcement in 2015. I think that's realisitc.



exquisitor said:


> The hood protects the internal barrel from any physical stress. *snip*



That's the only reason why I always hesitated to buy a Canon 50 1.4. Too bad. I like it's size and weight.


----------



## exquisitor (Apr 30, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> exquisitor said:
> 
> 
> > The hood protects the internal barrel from any physical stress. *snip*
> ...


Sure, it's definitely a trade-off, but as a hobbyist I can live with it. For professional usage it can be a problem. But as I sad, with a hood on, it's like any Canon lens out there. I would have more concerns about 50 f/1.8II that was reported to loose the front element occasionally.
The size and weight are fantastic with 50 f/1.4, as well as the value for the price. That's why I have 50 f/1.4.


Crosswind said:


> I gave up waiting and bought something completely different; can't wait for my new _Canon EF 8-15mm f/4 fisheye zoom_ from amazon. Always wanted something super excentric (as I am ). Still waiting for a decent modernized 50 from Canon... hope for a official announcement in 2015. I think that's realisitc.


Good move! Fisheye is a cool thing and with an imagination can deliver really stunning results. Have fun during experimenting!


----------



## Gnocchi (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi, first post.. This showed up on dpr. http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3838581


----------



## Gnocchi (May 1, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> Gnocchi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, first post.. This showed up on dpr. http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3838581
> ...


You may be right, but I thought it would be nice to share. Time will tell


----------



## msowsun (May 5, 2015)

Here are some new photos of the mystery 50mm 1.8 STM in Hanoi.


----------



## Gnocchi (May 5, 2015)

msowsun said:


> Here are some new photos of the mystery 50mm 1.8 STM in Hanoi.


hmmm interesting. What do we make of this? Metal mount is good news..


----------



## Gnocchi (May 5, 2015)

Gnocchi said:


> msowsun said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some new photos of the mystery 50mm 1.8 STM in Hanoi.
> ...


thanks for posting these photos to btw. Much appreciated.


----------



## msowsun (May 6, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> Want to add something to this; The 2nd picture where somebody thought that there's a missing IS switch... This is no IS switch, it looks much more like a focus index slot like from the 50 1.8 mk 1. Then there's no indication of an IS on the front of the lens.
> 
> Looks a lot more real to me now that we got all those pictures.
> 
> Seems like a modern but simple 150-180€ lens with STM. Perfect "all-around-lens"... Lightweight, small (not too small like a pancake) and affordable... Just hope it's not too prone to focus motor damage like the 50 1.4.



Here is the latest photo. No IS, and no focus distance window.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 6, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> JohanCruyff said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute: just 4 answers in the thread concerning the heir of Canon's best-selling lens (excluding kit) and >30 answers about the 1200mm @ 180.000 $?
> ...


Yeah she looks like that in the morning when she makes my breakfast


----------

